# My pre-baby body?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2018)

Lately, I've been getting regular spam with the subject line: "Want your pre-baby body back?"

Now I haven't answered them, of course - I mean my server has already conveniently marked them as *** SPAM ***.

But it got me thinking: What WAS my pre-baby body? I have no idea any more. My youngest child is now 27. I can barely remember yesterday sometimes. Maybe I do want it back. Maybe I don't.

These are the little mysteries of life that occupy my thoughts while I'm working at my desktop these days.


----------



## GaryQ (Aug 21, 2018)

Now that's funny! :rofl:


----------



## gooblax (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe you could ask them. Apparently replying to spam can lead to interesting results:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2018)

> These are the little mysteries of life that occupy my thoughts while I'm working at my desktop these days.



Let me guess:  You are writing a book on the psychology of poultry with a special chapter on Canadian geese :coffee2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2018)

I can neither confirm nor deny that on instructions from my publisher.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, a book cover to motivate the project:



(Was playing around with a template in the Canva app.)


----------

